# Critique Morgan X Percheron please



## HalleyCorr (May 13, 2020)

Hello!

Id love a critique on "my" (he belongs to my grandmother) Morgan x Percheron, as well as what dicipline he would be well suited for!

Thank you


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*WELCOME to the Forum!!*_

He's a big boy in build...cute in looks.
I see nothing glaringly bad with him.
He has a typical draft build, I'm not really seeing the Morgan.
Not sure where the coloring is from but distinct...I like it.
Just enough chrome to warrant that second glance.. 

As for discipline...what does he like to do cause motivating that animal if it not enjoy its job is going to be quite a workout.
I see one great trail horse for sure.
A driving horse single or if another available a double team.
He looks kind and has a sweet eye and look to him...easy-going.
If he were mine, we would travel the trails together just for pleasure at a leisurely pace.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

He has a very long back and very upright shoulder. I wouldn't be trying to jump him over much. But depending on his personality he might be a decent all rounder as long as you didn't ask for a whole lot from him that requires lift and quick athleticism. I don't see him doing things like jumper or working equitation, for example. His back legs looks a little post-legged and/or sickle hocked, too, but not terribly.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He looks like he has taken almost all of the Percheron DNA . . . so, he could do well at pulling a cart, or horse logging, OR . . .he may be an excellent trail horse. This is more a matter of temperament. Does he walk without stepping on his own feet? Is he pretty curious, and ok with new things? brave? 



He has a very unique appearance, and looks uber loveable. I could totally enjoy all day riding him out on trails. He looks very special.


----------



## HalleyCorr (May 13, 2020)

horselovinguy said:


> _*WELCOME to the Forum!!*_
> 
> He's a big boy in build...cute in looks.
> I see nothing glaringly bad with him.
> ...





SteadyOn said:


> He has a very long back and very upright shoulder. I wouldn't be trying to jump him over much. But depending on his personality he might be a decent all rounder as long as you didn't ask for a whole lot from him that requires lift and quick athleticism. I don't see him doing things like jumper or working equitation, for example. His back legs looks a little post-legged and/or sickle hocked, too, but not terribly.





tinyliny said:


> He looks like he has taken almost all of the Percheron DNA . . . so, he could do well at pulling a cart, or horse logging, OR . . .he may be an excellent trail horse. This is more a matter of temperament. Does he walk without stepping on his own feet? Is he pretty curious, and ok with new things? brave?
> 
> 
> 
> He has a very unique appearance, and looks uber loveable. I could totally enjoy all day riding him out on trails. He looks very special.


Funny enough, hes actually only 1/8 draft. Hes a registered part-morgan!

I have a short clip of him jogging in the round pen this afternoon, I'll attach it if I can figure out how.

He does walk without stepping on himself, and hes very brave. And one of the quickest learning horses I've worked with. He remembers everything and always tries so hard.

Ideally id love to do some super low level western dressage with him, but mostly just an all arounder. Im not much for trails, but lots of field riding, trail obstacles and maybe a crossrail or 2


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi & welcome,

Wow! Yeah, not sure how much the Morgan got a look in... How big is he? How old? Will you be riding/driving him? If so, what sorts of stuff would you like to do with him? And what sorts of stuff has he done & does he like to do?

Just having the one pic, one angle like that isn't best for a critique, but... First thing I noticed was his long, bit dropped looking back. Looks weak, and longer backs can tend to be, but it may be as much about fitness as conformation & if he were fit, may look quite different. Second I noticed was his hind legs & hooves Seems to be quite straight/post legged, bit sickle hocked. This could be due to the way he's standing at that particular second tho, maybe he's leaning back a bit or something. And if there ARE those issues, it could also be there's a hind end/back prob, that might even be fixable with a good bodyworker, rather than it being irredeemably 'conformational'. Last thing is his cresty neck. Is/was he a stallion/gelded late? I appreciate Perches are a 'cresty' breed, and there's nothing else from that one pic that clearly screams 'obese', but he does look a bit fat & esp if the crest is a fat pad, I'd be keeping him a bit lighter & manage him as an IR horse.

So... given his back & hind legs, and his drafty build, I wouldn't be doing anything really athletic with him - serious jumping, etc, but given some fitness, I see nothing glaring that would prevent him being a good 'general riding' (or driving) horse.


----------



## HalleyCorr (May 13, 2020)

loosie said:


> Hi & welcome,
> 
> Wow! Yeah, not sure how much the Morgan got a look in... How big is he? How old? Will you be riding/driving him? If so, what sorts of stuff would you like to do with him? And what sorts of stuff has he done & does he like to do?
> 
> ...


He is 8 years old and about 16.1hh? I have to measure him to be sure. My goal with him would be some low level western dressage.


I've attached a photo from last year, in case its better


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Where were you able to register as part Morgan?


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

egrogan said:


> Where were you able to register as part Morgan?


I was also wondering this - if in the US the only place to register a Morgan is the AMHA, which only registers full-blooded Morgan's. There are a couple of Morab registries listed on the website, and then the 'American Part-Blooded Horses' registry...shouldn't be a registry, _imo_.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

He's lovely. I definitely see the draft in him. I'm sure his coloring comes from the morgan.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a cutester! I bet he's just all personality, too.


Take care not to let him get fat, it looks a bit like he'd get there easily. Super neat looking horse! totally 'my' type!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Second pic, again not best for critique, & his back & hind legs don't look to be problematic - see how different pic angles can 'skew' ideas? That's why standing squarely, camera square, & different angles of pics are important, to give the most accurate idea.

Yeah, not sure how good at 'dressage' that drafty body will be, but if you're meaning it in the original sense of the word, any build will be fine.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

If only 1 great grand parent is draft then not a draft cross. Morgan with draft influence. He looks though to be a cross. There would not be any question on my part if you said one parent was draft and one light breed. 

He has a long back which is typical in some of the draft breeds with hitch lines. If he's sound and sane then a great partner for trails and low level things.

Coloring is more to me like the Belgian. Chestnut with flaxen and having dark hairs mixed in the mane and tail.


----------



## HalleyCorr (May 13, 2020)

egrogan said:


> Where were you able to register as part Morgan?





ClearDonkey said:


> I was also wondering this - if in the US the only place to register a Morgan is the AMHA, which only registers full-blooded Morgan's. There are a couple of Morab registries listed on the website, and then the 'American Part-Blooded Horses' registry...shouldn't be a registry, _imo_.


Yes! Here is a picture of his registration and breeding


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

HalleyCorr said:


> Yes! Here is a picture of his registration and breeding


What registry is that through?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

That number looks like the Canadian Livestock registry.


I saw a website for SC Morgans and they have some stout Morgans. So if the bloodlines come from there I could see added height from a draft and a cross further back. Those are some beautiful horses.


----------

